# Do you know where the station is?



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know the correct translation:

Do you know where the station is?

1. Istasyon nerede biliyor musunuz?
2. Istasyonun nerede olduğunu biliyor musunuz?

Selamlar


----------



## uni_verse

Both of them are correct and understandable. The only difference between them is that the latter one is more appropriate for formal usage while the first is used more in daily conversations.

By the way, please note that the equivalent of "station" is " durak" if you are talking about a bus station.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! The construction with the suffix *-dik* is quite complicated for me. Therefore I'd like to know if this translation is correct, too:

I don't know where the station is =
Istasyonun olduğunu bilmiyorum.

Are there other possibilities?

Selamlar


----------



## Tdk

istasyonun nerede(nerde) olduğunu bilmiyorum is the exact translation.

when you use "where" it implies there is a station(it doesnt matter its fact or not) but you dont know where.

_istasyon olduğunu bilmiyordum_ implies you didn't even know station exist or not..


----------



## Pitt

Tdk said:


> istasyonun nerede(nerde) olduğunu bilmiyorum is the exact translation.
> 
> when you use "where" it implies there is a station(it doesnt matter its fact or not) but you dont know where.
> 
> _istasyon olduğunu bilmiyordum_ implies you didn't even know station exist or not..


 
Thanks for the correction! I have forgotten _nerede._


----------



## ch32

Both are true. There will be no problem if you use any option. 

if you want exactitude, then translate these that:

1) *Do you know where the station is?*: İstasyonun nerede olduğunu biliyor musunuz?
2) *Do you know where is the station?*: İstasyon nerede biliyor musunuz?


----------



## Pitt

ch32 said:


> Both are true. There will be no problem if you use any option.
> 
> if you want exactitude, then translate these that:
> 
> 1) *Do you know where the station is?*: İstasyonun nere olduğunu biliyor musunuz?
> 2) *Do you know where is the station?*: İstasyon nerede biliyor musunuz?


 
Thanks! But why do you say *nere* (and not *nerede*) in the first sentence?


----------



## ch32

Pitt said:


> Thanks! But why do you say *nere* (and not *nerede*) in the first sentence?



Sorry, I misspelled because of my keyboard. Changed.


----------



## Odgar Ap Wycglaffhelwyr

ch32 said:


> Both are true. There will be no problem if you use any option.
> 
> if you want exactitude, then translate these that:
> 
> 1) *Do you know where the station is?*: İstasyonun nerede olduğunu biliyor musunuz?
> 2) *Do you know where is the station?*: İstasyon nerede biliyor musunuz?



A correction to English:

You cannot ask "Do you know where is the station?" for "where is the station?" is in question word order - thus already a question itself - , while the sentence needs a noun phrase.


----------

